# can you have IBS without pain?



## Libbys (Aug 21, 2000)

I have suffered from what docs believe is IBS-d for many years and this BB has helped a lot. However, I'm curious as most messages have talked about abdominal pain. My symptoms are two bm,s in the AM., then.. whenever I eat, I immediately either have to go a little bit, or fart, but I've never had the pain that most of you fellow-suffers mention. Do others of you have these symptoms, WITHOUT the pain? And.. do you have any suggestions about the gas problem? I've tried all over the counter things, but they don't reach the source!Thanks, Libbys


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Pain comes in a variety of forms.It sounds IBSy becaue everytime your colon gets a signal to move things along you have a bowel movement.Is there any urgency or cramps that having this bowel movement relieves.If not, some people might call it "functional diarrhea" rather than IBS, but the treatments are about the same as they tend to be symptomatic. Others would just lump functional diarrhea into IBS. Researchers tend to split the thing up into many little pieces, doctors tend to be lumpers and anything at all functional anywhere in the GI tract may be labeled IBS (although most separate out upper GI from lower GI).None of that helps make things less confusing.Many IBSers get symptoms in the morning and after each meal, so that is a very familiar pattern, and other than functional problems it really doesn't indicate anything else.Some (actually quite a bit) of farting is normal, and when the colon is most active (after meals and when you get up) are the times many people even without IBS are going to fart.Taking Simethicone could only help with farting if you take it consistantly (like with each meal) it is not absorbed into the body at all, and only works on gas it is co-located with.Probiotics (friendly bacteria) may help some reduce gas if you find the one that is right for you.Pepto-Bismol can absorb the odor. (usually between 1-8 a day).How starch heavy is your diet? Starches other than rice are a pretty major source of food for the bacteria in the colon (the probiotics eat it, but don't make gas--pretty much all other bacteria make gas out of the starches). Limiting starches other than rice may help some with volume. Other carbs that can be problematic for some people are: Fructose (esp high fructose corn syrup) Raffinose (beans and cabbage-family veggies) Lactose (milk and soft cheeses).Taking an antispasmodic before meals may prevent the post meal dump the colon cycle. (most are prescription but peppermint can work well for some people. It may increase heartburn so isn't good if you have GERD).K.


----------



## pdb (Jun 28, 2001)

A number of people on this BB swear that you HAVE to have pain in order to have IBS because pain is part of the Rome Criteria which defines what IBS is. My symptoms sound similar to yours. I suffer from D, usually right after I eat a meal. But I never have pain. And even without the pain, my primary doc and my GI doc have both diagnosed me with IBS.Personally, I think the pain component of IBS is debatable because different people feel and define pain in different ways.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Libby, there is a condition called functional d. In those patients they don't have pain. I would read this entire site top to bottom. http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/ gas in the digestive tract http://www.niddk.nih.gov/health/digest/pubs/gas/gas.htm common reasons for D. http://www.aboutibs.org/Publications/chronicdiarrhea.html


----------



## Maverick (May 16, 2002)

I don't have any pain either - just a sore spot on my right hand side - I need to go the loo a couple of times when I get up but then can go for the rest of the day without needing to go again although my stools are quite loose.A sometimes feel a little tenderness but no pain whatsoever.


----------



## Mikala1 (Jun 22, 2001)

I don't experience pain, either but I have been told by numerous gastros that I have IBS. I get the urgency which I guess, could sort of be defined as pain or cramping, but I never describe it as such.


----------



## Fay (Jan 11, 2001)

I have IBS-D which will come out of the blue (usually no cramps beforehand)with extreme urgency. The evacuating cramps are very, very powerful and very uncomfortable, but I wouldn't describe them as very painful, but maybe I'm just used to them by now. My D was diagnosed as 'spastic colon' 22 years ago and as IBS a year ago.Fay


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

I was first diagnosed with spastic colon after thorough testing 25 years ago. At that time I did have episodes of pain both in my stomach and my intestines. I have been re-diagnosed three times since then, the final time after colonoscopy--same result, except it's called IBS now. I had several years of persistent symptoms--discomfort and gas, diarrhea or many soft stools a day, but painless. Not until it became very severe in the past few years did pain come into the picture again. So from my experience, mild or moderate IBS doesn't necessarily involve pain for everyone.


----------



## Libbys (Aug 21, 2000)

Thank you, one and all, for your input about pain or lack of in IBS. I have printed out Kmottus' message and will look up Eric's sites. Have any of you heard of a Dr. Lembo at Beth Isreal in Boston who is supposed to be the guru on the subject??? Apparently, he's working with new medications, etc. Whether it be "loos" or "Johns" or whatever.. aren't we a universal family!


----------



## Pat.. (May 27, 1999)

I agree it depends what you call pain. Although I "go" about 5 or 6 times in the morning I wouldn't say it was a pain, just the "normal" sensation of wanting to pass a BM. Sometimes I get no warning at all just know I have to get to a loo and sometimes I feel like I want to pass wind but know it will not stop there !! I have experienced really bad cramping but luckily, this doesn't happen very often. I also get mucus, incomplete evacuation etc. I have been diagnosed with IBS but am pretty pain free.


----------



## cat crazy (Jan 28, 2002)

Libby, I have same form of IBS as you. No pain at all, just D, gas, and feeling like not emptying completely. Doctors have diagnosed it as IBS. What helps me is digestive enzymes, diet modification, eating homemade yogurt or even probiotics. Cut out the wheat and diary and greasy foods. All these remedies helped in that it reduced the D to perhaps something which could be called partial D, meaning first part of stools is formed and the later part is D and it is this part that does not eliminate completely which give rise to gas and discomfort. Recently my doc prescribed Remeron which is helping a great deal. Thru this BB I heard about Remeron and asked my doc to prescribe it, have been on it for one week with fairly good results. Pain is not something i have to deal with on a physical basis but rather on an emotional basis as the ibs makes life so unenjoyable.


----------



## Libbys (Aug 21, 2000)

Dear Cat - thanks for the imput. What IS Remeron? I'll try it as your symptoms sound almost exactly like mine. Yes, IBS is one of the top ten emotionally painful experiences one can have!Thanks, Libbys


----------



## cat crazy (Jan 28, 2002)

Dear LibbysRemeron is a prescription med. It is actually an anti depression drug which is also a 5htp3 and and 5htp2 receptor antigonist. These receptors are also found in the gut and that is why this medication works. You will find more info about the 5ht3 in that forum. Since ibs is also such a depressing condition to deal with, does not mean one is clinically depressed but the daily symptoms itself are so depressing in nature that the Remeron also seems to help in dealing with that aspect.Hope this helps. When did your ibs start? Mine started right after a serious ameobic or bacterial infection when I was 21 yrs old. If you do get Remeron let us know how you react to it.


----------



## Libbys (Aug 21, 2000)

Dear Cat - Thanks for your info about Remeron. I've tried various other anti-depressives before, (Paxil and Welbutrin) and they made me feel dingy as hell, but maybe this one is less heavy??? In answer to your question, I've had IBS for about 6 years and I'm actually waiting for the results of a stool test for ghiardia.. as my husband had a BAD case of that just before I got IBS. I doubt that I have ghiardia but who knows???? I'm ancient.... 65.. but have always been active and so this "syndrome" is a real downer. Strangely enough, I'm okay at night and I figure it's because I have some red wine which either calms down my system or maybe... if I DO have a bug.. gets it drunk and puts it to sleep! Oh my....


----------



## alberto6666 (Jun 28, 2017)

For the longest time now I have been experiencing intermittent D without pain. My stomach issues began around 4 months ago with excessive flatulence, smaller bowel movements and the diarrhea. There didn't seem to be any specific trigger.

Since relocating overseas my symptoms have worsened. It started out with an episode of constipation, passing only a little bit of stool and or just clear mucus. I chugged a ton of water and my bowels began to move again. Movements became erratic and the passing of mucus increased. Over time this has changed. The mucus has subsided and now i can have normal bowel movements some days and D the next. I believe it is triggered by certain food stuffs like gluten or dairy. I can handle some aged cheeses but that's about it.

I seem to fluctuate between normal bowel movements, diarrhea and flatter stool at times. No visible blood and no pain.

I have had blood tests ran as well as decal occult test. All negative. I have a colonoscopy booked for next month.

My bowels are a compete wreck. Does this sound like ibs or something more serious like cancer? Does ibs cause flatter stool?


----------



## jza (Oct 4, 2016)

I notice everyone is talking about IBS-D. I have SIBO-C (which is also classified as a form of IBS), and I never have what I would classify as "pain". When I become severely bloated and/or constipated, it's certainly highly uncomfortable but I wouldn't categorize it as "pain".


----------



## alberto6666 (Jun 28, 2017)

Thank you for the reply!

Does your constipation/diarrhea come in waves or is it persistent? For example I had bad D 3 days ago, each day that passed it for less and less. Today though it's like I have excessive gas and I can hear my guts rumbling. Passed a smaller stool this morning but that's about it. My normal or what I think is my normal would be passing a large movement in the morning and maybe another after coffee and breakfast. Always had a faster digestive system.

4 months ago I was constipated where I could only pass gas and mucus. I called a nurse and she said to drink a lot of water, just chug it, so I did. My bowels began to move and now here I am dealing with he cascade of symptoms.

Like I said certain foods seem to trigger it, at least I think so. The night before the D had vanilla ice cream which I rarely eat and it was with lactose. The night before I drank beer and snacked pretty unhealthy.

My bowels don't know what they want to do. I'm just hoping it isn't cancer. The only thing I have going for me is that I haven't experienced bleeding.

Again, thanks for the reply


----------

